
Ask HN: Too many ideas. How do you decide what to work on next? - sharemywin
How do you decide what to work on next? Is there an app for it?
======
partisan
Take your ideas and put them in a spreadsheet with the following columns
(factors):

The Idea, Execution Time, Likelihood of Completion, Earning Potential,
Satisfaction

Give each of the columns a weighting from 1 - 5, 5 being the most important to
you and 1 being the least. It helps if you do not have the same importance
value to different factors.

Give each idea a value for each of the columns from 1 to 10, 10 being the
best, and 1 being the worst.

Example:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mrPfPSLMS5i9Cp1vFswb...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mrPfPSLMS5i9Cp1vFswbRZv63uGFlOsnz6Txb8IXLa8/pubhtml?gid=0&single=true)

~~~
brianwawok
If a MMO has execution time of 4, I worry about a 10

~~~
austinhutch
For execution time, a higher score would mean a shorter timeline (the task
list is a 10)

~~~
brianwawok
Gotcha, so I then worry about a 0 ;)

------
nxzero
Question as is to me reads as way to open-ended to receive a response that
applies to you. More to the point, to me it reads as, "There are so many
options in life, what should I do?"

To get the life you want, you must first decide the path you want, then find a
way to travel it.

My suggestion would be to focus on sharing life with people you enjoy being
around helping solve problems that you agree are important to spend time on;
everything else will sort itself out.

------
aprdm
I think that choosing what to work on next is the least relevant thing. The
most relevant is choosing any of them and sticking to them until you have a
fully functional thing, that's the real hard part.

I had tons of ideas about a year ago, I've stick to one and still haven't
finished but I haven't given up yet :

------
selmat
Create some basic model - for example fill CANVAS table within 24 hours and
ask someone for feedback. The best option is someone working in related area
or with real experiences. You will get very valuable feedback and you can
decide whether if worth to spend time with this idea or not.

------
kevinsimper
The one that you are most passionate about. Often my ideas is based on where I
see a need, but it does not mean that I have the most passion about that
subject.

I can maybe build a great product for that need, but I need to be passionate
about it, if I have to success with it long term.

------
akulbe
I think if you go for the ones that are easiest to complete, it's going to
motivate you to come up with more ideas. More success will fuel more
motivation. Do you care to share any of your ideas?

------
anthony_franco
Choose the idea most of your users are requesting or willing to pay for.

